# Just got a piggy to add to my little farm



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Ones anyone know of a pig forum, or anything like this for people that have pigs? Went to tractor supply for chicken food on Saturday and cam home with a 3 wk old. Piglet, I have lots of questions!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have three getting ready to go into the deep freeze/canning jars. 

We raise one or two each year, they are very cute when they are little but once they get a little age/size to them ... well they tend to change.

I don't want to scare you but this story hit the news the other day...

http://www.iol.co.za/news/world/hogs-suspected-of-eating-owner-1.1394185

Never turn your back on them, they are quicker than you think. Never go into the lot without a "good" stick. (I use a 2 X 4). I never let the pets or grandkids go near the lot without us.

Questions ...ask away.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree, they are very unpredictable especially when they reach sexual maturity, little boars are easily converted to barrs, and should be done at an early age, and it's easy to do yourself. If
It's a gilt, she will attract male pigs (domestic or wild) from miles away, much like a dog in heat when the male dogs start roaming. I don't know where you live (in town or the country) but around here my gilts (I raised pigs for 15 years) were always in a double fortified pen, and still I had wild pigs try to get in with her when she was in heat, so I don't know what your plans are (pet vs. food) but either way you have your work cut out for you, they aren't "backyard pets" they are "meat"... Like everything else they are super cute when they are little babies, just like everything else they grow up and are not so cute anymore.. Just sayin... You may have bit off a little more than you can chew.. 
Good luck & all the best to you. Keep us posted

Cogburn


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good ole TSC. That store is bad for making us bring home "extra" stuff.  I haven't raised pigs but the ones I've been around, get tempermental as they mature. At one home I used to go to (for home health), Charlotte would be just obnoxious wanting attention. Sure, give her a pat and she'll give you a bite.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been hearing all this, We are planning on butchering her when she is at weight, does anyone know how old they are when i should send her to the butcher?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

at what age do they reach sexual maturity?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> I agree, they are very unpredictable especially when they reach sexual maturity, little boars are easily converted to barrs, and should be done at an early age, and it's easy to do yourself. If
> It's a gilt, she will attract male pigs (domestic or wild) from miles away, much like a dog in heat when the male dogs start roaming. I don't know where you live (in town or the country) but around here my gilts (I raised pigs for 15 years) were always in a double fortified pen, and still I had wild pigs try to get in with her when she was in heat, so I don't know what your plans are (pet vs. food) but either way you have your work cut out for you, they aren't "backyard pets" they are "meat"... Like everything else they are super cute when they are little babies, just like everything else they grow up and are not so cute anymore.. Just sayin... You may have bit off a little more than you can chew..
> Good luck & all the best to you. Keep us posted
> 
> Cogburn


We were just going for chicken food and this farmer had them in a pen in the parking lot, My kids were so excited, I told them there dad wouldn't let them have a pig, but when they asked him he said yes, So i explained to the kids that this pig will be for eating when shes ready to go we are going to eat her,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

The farmer told me the pig was 3 wks old and she was eating on her own, just to give her some unimilk in a bowl next to her food for the next 2 wks, but when i got home and talked to my friend that gets pigs in the spring and butchers in the fall, she told me that the pig was to young to be separated from her mom, and that she still needs milk, So i Have been feeding her every 4 hours with a baby bottle, except at night, also once I got the pig home i noticed she isnt eating her pig food at all, She hasnt touched the food in days, Also my friend told me that she should have had her teeth cut and her teeth are not cut, so i dont know what to do about that either, when she nurses on the bottle her right bottom fang tooth is making her mouth bleed, it sorta looks like she bit threw her lip, any suggestions would be helpful, thanks


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It varies.. They can be sexually mature from 6-8-10 months, females I'd say at least 8 months old. What breed is she? The teeth can be "clipped" off with wire cutters or nippers.. But not necessary if it's raised for slaughter and not gonna be handled daily as a pet, just remember she has teeth and they are sharp, especially at the younger age. I've been cut more with "milk teeth" than by big pigs. Be aware that pigs root, and if you put a pig on grass, be it a manicured lawn or just a weed patch, it will soon be nothing but dirt, and with rain it becomes mud, and with pig poop it becomes stinky, in the approaching winter the wind will be mainly from the north, so your pig pen should be set up accordingly, that way on windy days you don't "enjoy" the pleasant aroma of the pig in or around the house, again I don't know your set up, in town, city lot, neighbors, a couple acres, or a big ranch spread, I'm not trying to be negative just trying to make you aware of what's to come.. Pigs are eating machines !! They can put away the feed, and will need a lot of feed this winter to put that weight on before slaughter, I too used to feed all spring & summer and butcher in fall/winter. I do all my butchering myself, I don't know where you are located so I can't speak for locker plants/processors and prices in your area, but the bigger she gets the more fresh pork you will yield, and the more it will cost to have processed, so 1 pig at 80-100 pounds vs cost of feed all winter, and cost of processing when ready, will more than likely be a money loss. Again, not being negative just trying to help with the unknown that's ahead for ya. Pigs can be harvested at anytime, suckling pigs are great to eat, 2-3-4-5-6 months old are too, 100-150 lbs are most excellent, it's just whatever path you choose to go. 

Again all the best.. 

Cogburn


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> It varies.. They can be sexually mature from 6-8-10 months, females I'd say at least 8 months old. What breed is she? The teeth can be "clipped" off with wire cutters or nippers.. But not necessary if it's raised for slaughter and not gonna be handled daily as a pet, just remember she has teeth and they are sharp, especially at the younger age. I've been cut more with "milk teeth" than by big pigs. Be aware that pigs root, and if you put a pig on grass, be it a manicured lawn or just a weed patch, it will soon be nothing but dirt, and with rain it becomes mud, and with pig poop it becomes stinky, in the approaching winter the wind will be mainly from the north, so your pig pen should be set up accordingly, that way on windy days you don't "enjoy" the pleasant aroma of the pig in or around the house, again I don't know your set up, in town, city lot, neighbors, a couple acres, or a big ranch spread, I'm not trying to be negative just trying to make you aware of what's to come.. Pigs are eating machines !! They can put away the feed, and will need a lot of feed this winter to put that weight on before slaughter, I too used to feed all spring & summer and butcher in fall/winter. I do all my butchering myself, I don't know where you are located so I can't speak for locker plants/processors and prices in your area, but the bigger she gets the more fresh pork you will yield, and the more it will cost to have processed, so 1 pig at 80-100 pounds vs cost of feed all winter, and cost of processing when ready, will more than likely be a money loss. Again, not being negative just trying to help with the unknown that's ahead for ya. Pigs can be harvested at anytime, suckling pigs are great to eat, 2-3-4-5-6 months old are too, 100-150 lbs are most excellent, it's just whatever path you choose to go.
> 
> Again all the best..
> 
> Cogburn


Thanks for all the info, I really appreciate it, if there is anything else you can tell me that would be great!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> It varies.. They can be sexually mature from 6-8-10 months, females I'd say at least 8 months old. What breed is she? The teeth can be "clipped" off with wire cutters or nippers.. But not necessary if it's raised for slaughter and not gonna be handled daily as a pet, just remember she has teeth and they are sharp, especially at the younger age. I've been cut more with "milk teeth" than by big pigs. Be aware that pigs root, and if you put a pig on grass, be it a manicured lawn or just a weed patch, it will soon be nothing but dirt, and with rain it becomes mud, and with pig poop it becomes stinky, in the approaching winter the wind will be mainly from the north, so your pig pen should be set up accordingly, that way on windy days you don't "enjoy" the pleasant aroma of the pig in or around the house, again I don't know your set up, in town, city lot, neighbors, a couple acres, or a big ranch spread, I'm not trying to be negative just trying to make you aware of what's to come.. Pigs are eating machines !! They can put away the feed, and will need a lot of feed this winter to put that weight on before slaughter, I too used to feed all spring & summer and butcher in fall/winter. I do all my butchering myself, I don't know where you are located so I can't speak for locker plants/processors and prices in your area, but the bigger she gets the more fresh pork you will yield, and the more it will cost to have processed, so 1 pig at 80-100 pounds vs cost of feed all winter, and cost of processing when ready, will more than likely be a money loss. Again, not being negative just trying to help with the unknown that's ahead for ya. Pigs can be harvested at anytime, suckling pigs are great to eat, 2-3-4-5-6 months old are too, 100-150 lbs are most excellent, it's just whatever path you choose to go.
> 
> Again all the best..
> 
> Cogburn


I'm not sure what she is, she is 3 different breeds,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Here r some pics









3wks old piggy


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

She's almost a hamp, Hampshire mix..but the band is backwards, belted something.,? Shes a lil gilt. Pretty little thing.. I'll look for some pics, I've raised domestic pigs, and trapped more wild hogs than anybody round here.. Kinda legend for a hamp 686 lbs gutted, big boar, wild/domestic, this main creek I live on is the main dump into the Sabine River about, 2 miles away. In the 50's a tornado tore up a pig farm about 10 miles to North, and river is south.. So the domestic escapees' thousands of offspring are still here mixing with the wild or Feral pigs (Sus Scrofa) and I see 60-150 everyday at a distance of about 700 yards and have trapped them on my property plus hundreds of others property for many many years, I wrestled with them up to 200#, tied up and carry out of my traps, then came hog dogs ran them for 6-7 years, haven't had pigs in quite a while, we also have BIG CATS in the River I've got a pic of a black panther at 250 yards from my porch last spring. And have seen mountain lion/cougar/puma whatever u call it, it's another big cat, they take a lot of young calves from the Dairys around here, 3 within 5 miles radius of me. I'll find pics..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry I kinda hijacked your deal... I saw someone say that or (typed) it the other
Day.. I'm not a very hi tech *******. I do the iPhone and actual computers blow my mind.. I don't type good with whole hand, by decent w my fingers, on the phone.. Idk


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm no expert by any means.. Just experienced. I can't tell you anything but what I've seen and learned, I don't do YouTube and post crazy stuff but I've been there and done that, lol closet full of tshirts !! 
Call me butter cuz I'm on a roll today.. Sorry about my ramblings, it just kinda happens sometimes.. ;-^) any questions just ask away I know other self sufficient types will chime in.. 

Cogburn


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> She's almost a hamp, Hampshire mix..but the band is backwards, belted something.,? Shes a lil gilt. Pretty little thing.. I'll look for some pics, I've raised domestic pigs, and trapped more wild hogs than anybody round here.. Kinda legend for a hamp 686 lbs gutted, big boar, wild/domestic, this main creek I live on is the main dump into the Sabine River about, 2 miles away. In the 50's a tornado tore up a pig farm about 10 miles to North, and river is south.. So the domestic escapees' thousands of offspring are still here mixing with the wild or Feral pigs (Sus Scrofa) and I see 60-150 everyday at a distance of about 700 yards and have trapped them on my property plus hundreds of others property for many many years, I wrestled with them up to 200#, tied up and carry out of my traps, then came hog dogs ran them for 6-7 years, haven't had pigs in quite a while, we also have BIG CATS in the River I've got a pic of a black panther at 250 yards from my porch last spring. And have seen mountain lion/cougar/puma whatever u call it, it's another big cat, they take a lot of young calves from the Dairys around here, 3 within 5 miles radius of me. I'll find pics..


Where do u live? We don't have anything like that around here, maybe in the mountains in Pennsylvania but not right near me, we do have bear though, I'm 30 and I've never seen one walking around, but there here, and yes she does have Hampshire in her, and he told me 2 other breeds, one starts with a "D" denton, or devotor or something, I didn't write it down..


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> I'm no expert by any means.. Just experienced. I can't tell you anything but what I've seen and learned, I don't do YouTube and post crazy stuff but I've been there and done that, lol closet full of tshirts !!
> Call me butter cuz I'm on a roll today.. Sorry about my ramblings, it just kinda happens sometimes.. ;-^) any questions just ask away I know other self sufficient types will chime in..
> 
> Cogburn


Thanks for the info


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Phone died.. I found some pics. These were with an iPhone but you can see how big this black cat is.. And one of the big pig with my girls, who are now 14 & 12, it's been a while.. Lol and a couple of a lil boar hog I saved in a flood I raised him from baby.. I birthed him, old sow was hit by a car, and I stopped as she was being washed down the service road of the hi way, she was dead but babies were coming out.. So I pulled her out of ditch and pulled 4 babies out, 2 lived, a buddy took one and I took the silver one.. Named him J.D. (jimmy dean).. He got to about 45 lbs and went outside.. He was a trip !! Fun personality he thought he was a dog.. 

I live in between Lake Tawakoni & Lake Fork. 
Its NE Texas...

Cogburn


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow !! Bears, that would be neat to have bears.. Everyone from everywhere on here, it's amazing to hear stories dealing with the different wildlife, birds, varmints & predators where they live. 
I wish folks would tell more stories.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my bears are sooo much trouble! We had one that made the rounds in my neighborhood a few years ago. Did a lot of damage to the trees etc. Hit every house but mine. He apparently knew there was a .44 waiting for him if he stopped by.  My parents have one that hangs around their house. Has a den somewhere on their property. We have wolves too & cougars. Wolves have taken down cattle not far from me and have killed a boxer dog about 12 miles from me. Owner had let the dog out to go potty at bedtime. I've been seeing more possum the past couple years too. One hit on the road just 100 yards from my house. Mean buggers that will get your chickens if they can get in. Not a predator you want to allow to live. AND I have snapping turtles here. They make the trip from the swamp way back across the road to my house every Spring. There is an old quarry at the end of our property line. They get pretty big. Move fast for a turtle and are very aggressive.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Adorable piglet amanda! No why wonder it made its way home with you.


----------

